# Firefox DFü automatisch trennen



## huberbernie (4. Februar 2005)

Hi, ich arbeite noch mit ISDN. Die älteren werden sich erinnern was das ist.
 Ich bin seit ca 6 Monaten auf Firefox und damit sehr zufrieden außer:
 Wenn ich das letzte Internetsenster schließe, fragt Windows nicht mehr, ob ich die Verbindung trennen möchte oder nicht. Mit der selben DFÜ-Einstellung klappt das, wenn ich IE6 benutze. Warum nicht unter Firefox? Ja ich weiss MS ist schuld, weil Firefox Fremdprodukt ist, aber wie kann ich das umgehen?
 Vielen DAnk für die Hilfe im voraus. 
 huberbernie


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (4. Februar 2005)

ich weiß auch nicht, ob es daran liegt, aber probier doch einfach mal Firefox als Standard Browser einzurichten. Vielleicht funktioniert es dann.

Viel Glück


----------



## agapanthus (3. April 2005)

Hi huberberni



			
				huberbernie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich arbeite noch mit ISDN. Die älteren werden sich erinnern was das ist.


 Da bist Du nicht der einzige...


			
				huberbernie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin seit ca 6 Monaten auf Firefox und damit sehr zufrieden außer:
> Wenn ich das letzte Internetsenster schließe, fragt Windows nicht mehr,



Versuchs mal damit: iNetStop. Habe ich genau für diesen Zweck geschrieben.

Gruß Frank


----------

